# Looking for a carp friend in Columbus



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Anyone near Columbus that wants to carp fish, I done it before but really want to work harder and learn more this year. I am around NW Columbus but willing to travel.

Matt


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Where do you typically fish for carp? What methods do you use?


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Use to fish near OSU using corn method, now that the river project has changed that area still trying to find a reliable source. Been thinking of trying north of Antram like under the 270 area.

Also was back and forth wanting to start working with Boilies.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't bother with boilies, they aren't some magic instant catch bait.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I would hang with ya if we didn't live so far away. Been looking for a carp buddie myself


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Never specifically targeted carp before, but I'd give it a shot. I'm in Columbus too. I mostly cat fish and pan fish, so I might need some tips


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

My friends & I keep a few spots baited up pretty regularly & are always willing to lend a hand to other Carp n Cat Anglers - Just shoot me a PM


----------

